# IMAF Restructuring News



## Guro Harold (May 7, 2013)

FYI - IMAF Restructuring news here.


----------



## Happy Gypsy (May 7, 2013)

Guro Harold said:


> FYI - IMAF Restructuring news here.


Thanks for the head's up.  A very business-corporate-like approach.


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2013)

Good to see them making changes to stay current!


----------



## Brian Johns (May 17, 2013)

Yep, that's what we're doing! More than that, it's just a reflection of the fact that things have changed and we're moving forward.


----------



## Brian Johns (May 20, 2013)

http://youtu.be/R4sVjhUmfac


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 22, 2013)

Guro Harold said:


> FYI - IMAF Restructuring news here.



Tim - didn't find your comments.

Harold - thanks for the update.

DA


----------

